# Back to 5.5.893 from 5.9.901?



## bendrum30 (Oct 12, 2011)

Does anyone know how I might get back to 5.5.893 from 5.9.901? I really want to continue testing the ICS4DB, but dhacker isn't going to support .901 (which is understandable as it is not a complete official release). Any help would be appreciated.

I was thinking about doing R3l3as3d, then downgrading my radio to the original stock, then using P3DROID's script to bounce back to 5.5.893.

Any thoughts?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

I went back to 893 using the pathsaver method. Just read all the instructions. You will have to flash the 901.cbt file or something like that after you are done. Its all in the instructions and its pretty easy to do.


----------



## bendrum30 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks! I'll give it a shot.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

